# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  أحاديث في فضل البكاء على الحسين ع

## عماد علي

*1- نقل عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه قال : كل عين باكية يوم القيامة إلا عين بكت على مصاب الحسين ، فإنها ضاحكة مستبشرة .*
*==================================================  =====*


*2- وعن الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام : " … وأيما مؤمن دمعت عيناه دمعاً حتى يسيل على خده فينا لأذى مسنا من عدونا في الدنيا بوّأه الله مبوّأ صدق في الجنة … "* 
*============================*

*3- قال الرضا (ع) :"يا بن شبيب !.. إن كنت باكيا لشيء فابك للحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب (ع) فإنه ذُبح كما يُذبح الكبش ، وقُتل معه من أهل بيته ثمانية عشر رجلا ، ما لهم في الأرض شبيهون ، ولقد بكت السماوات السبع والأرضون لقتله ، ولقد نزل إلى الأرض من الملائكة أربعة آلاف لنصره ، فوجدوه قد قُتل ، فهم عند قبره شعثٌ غبْرٌ إلى أن يقوم القائم ، فيكونون من أنصاره ، وشعارهم : 
يا لثارات الحسين .. 
يا بن شبيب !.. لقد حدثني أبي ، عن أبيه ، عن جده : أنه لما قُتل جدّي الحسين أمطرت السماء دما وترابا أحمر . 
يا بن شبيب !.. إن بكيتَ على الحسين حتى تصير دموعك على خديك ، غفر الله لك كل ذنب أذنبته صغيرا كان أو كبيرا ، قليلا كان أو كثيرا .. 
يا بن شبيب !.. إن سرك أن تلقى الله عز وجل ولا ذنب عليك فزر الحسين "ع" 
يا بن شبيب !.. إن سرّك أن تسكن الغرف المبنية في الجنة مع النبي (ص) فالعن قَتَلة الحسين . 
يا بن شبيب !.. إن سرّك أن يكون لك من الثواب مثلُ ما لمن استشهد مع الحسين ، فقل متى ما ذكرته : يا ليتني كنت معهم فأفوز فوزا عظيما . يا بن شبيب !.. إن سرّك أن تكون معنا في الدرجات العلى من الجنان ، فاحزن لحزننا ، وافرح لفرحنا ، وعليك بولايتنا ، فلو أن رجلا تولّى حجراً لحشره الله معه يوم القيامة.*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

أحسنت اخ عماد .. وبــارك الله فيك على الطرح العطر
دمتِ مــوالي .

----------


## حــــايــرة

الف شكر لك اخ عماد على الطرح الرائع
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عماد علي

*أميرة بإحساسي*

*حايرة*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## جراح العترة

السلام عليك يا أبا عبدلله السلام عليك يازين السموات والأرض

                اللهم ألعن كل من ظلم الحسين وآل بيت الحسين

----------


## عماد علي

جراح العترة ع



كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

مأجورين

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يسلمووووووووووو
اخوي
عماد علي 
على الطرح
يعطيك العافية
ومأجورين

----------


## سجينة الآهات

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
يسلموو على الطرح الرائع ... والله يثيب الجميع
تحياتي

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يعطيك الف عافية على الطرح الرائع
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولا د الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين

----------


## زائر الفجر

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين تسلم يمنيك ااااخوي عماد

----------


## امبراطور الحب

*عماد علي*



*اخي الكريم*



*بارك الله فيك لهذا الطرح الجميل*




*دمت بود*

----------


## همسة ألم

أخوي أشكرك على الطرح الرائع

----------


## عماد علي

*نور الهدى*

*ملاك الروح*

*سجينة الآهات*

*جريح الروح*

*زائر الفجر*

*إمبراطور الحب*

*همسة ألم*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------

